# Wee Foal - Mare Pregnancy Test



## Latika (Jul 24, 2009)

I am a little unsure if this indicates a negative or positive result... Positive should only be the one (darker) line, but from what i can gather the negative result should show the 2nd line just as dark - and the instructions say that a light 2nd line occasionally appears on a positive result



so not sure if my 2nd is too light to be neg, or too dark to be pos...

If anyone has used them before I would really appreciate their oppinion! Thanks!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 24, 2009)

Im pretty sure that is negative but send it to the distributor and she can tell you for sure. I have her emaiil somewhere or you can get it off weefoal.com


----------



## yorkie09 (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been using them for a few years and I'm pretty sure that is a negative. Any that I have had that looked like that no foal. The positive reading is a solid line, no pink farther down and I believe there is a 98% positive reading on a negative. I've found them to be pretty accurate.

Nancy


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks negative to me


----------



## Bonny (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks neg, sorry. How many days after the breeding did you do the test? Wait at least 120 days after for best results.


----------

